

Ask HN: How many people on HN use tumblr? - amerf1

Paul Graham said something about making things that hackers could use first is a good way to start
======
lmm
I read it but I don't write there. If anything tumblr is the opposite approach
- hackers would have gone to geocities, or wordpress, or at the least
livejournal, all of which offered more power and control over your site.
Tumblr took blogging at cut it down to its minimalist essence. Everything you
can do there - and a lot more besides - you can do on any other blog host. But
tumblr is very user-friendly and distraction-free; posting becomes as simple
as writing. It's a great example of a product that does exactly as much as it
needs to and no more, that solves one case perfectly rather than 80% of five
different cases.

------
mknits
I use it a lot, but to read other people's blogs and discover interesting
content.

PS: I blog at <http://webstreams.tumblr.com>

------
27182818284
I read it a lot, but I contribute zero. There is a lot of fun content like
silly GIFs, but also amazing and creative music mashups, etc. I like Tumblr.

